
Gendered Language Like ‘Manhole’ Will Soon Be Banned from Berkeley’s City Codes - spking
https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/07/18/gendered-language-like-manhole-will-soon-be-banned-from-berkeleys-city-codes/
======
ninjavis
Gender neutrality 1) isn't, never has, and never will solve these 2)
misinterpreted troubles of this world.. Typical band-aid mentality

------
8bitsrule
I can hardly wait to set a list of the replacement term options.

"Sooo, whaddya think? we got, uh, service chambers, repair cavities,
refinement ports or redress vaults?"

~~~
dTal
I vote for "personnel apertures".

------
whenchamenia
Was anyone genuinely triggered by manhole? This is bullshit makework and
virtue signaling at its finest.

------
a0-prw
If one didn't know what "manhole" meant, it would probably suggest something
nsfw ;) Terms involving "cavity" or "aperture" also seem open to
misinterpretation. How about "vertical personnel ingress".... hmmm, nah

~~~
NikkiA
'(Utility/Sewer) access shaft' works just fine for me. We can call manhole
covers 'AS covers'

edit: I figure that them being referred to humourously as 'ass covers' will a)
give the utility workers a bit of fun, and b) isn't really specifically
gendered enough to be a problem

